# Photoshop



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)

So i got photoshop, i've never used this before its well hard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Though i got some things covered, like layers and such. And i had a mess about with my FF wallpaper
Though its not nearly as good as some people on here, i think its alright (i guess) for my first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feel free to laugh and flame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


















Spoiler


















this is my fav one. i think its not bad


Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats a good start, keep practicing and you will be better.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 24, 2009)

...Please don't tell me you used the rubber on that character to crop her out...
For rendering out images use the pen tool or lasso, also, dunno if this helps but i used this guide to start me off http://www.astahost.com/info.php/Photoshop...ure_t15200.html


----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Thats a good start, keep practicing and you will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i was using the rubber until i found out the pen tool. lolfail
Thanks for the link, i'll try it tonight


----------



## Raika (Nov 24, 2009)

You're much better than me when I just started out. When I first used photoshop I only knew how to use "Drop Shadow", "Outer Glow" and "Scale Image". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I kinda lol'd at you using the rubber tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Damn, stupid "503 Error" thing.


----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> You're much better than me when I just started out. When I first used photoshop I only knew how to use "Drop Shadow", "Outer Glow" and "Scale Image".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: is it bad or something?


----------



## Raika (Nov 24, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very bad, you're not even supposed to use the rubber for rendering images... Pen tool or lasso works great.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 24, 2009)

Avoid the eraser or the lasso when cutting out images.
Use da pen tool, it is much easier, and if you make a mistake, CTRL+ALT+Z.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 24, 2009)

What's wrong with the lasso? :


----------



## Jaems (Nov 25, 2009)

oh well, nothing really, I use it a lot, but I prefer not using it on large cutouts because I can mess up and not undo


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2009)

what the heck is a cd4? ):
I cant finish that tut without knowing what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and how do i make text more appealing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I fail.


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2009)

C4D...
Some abstract thing for effects... I dunno. I don't use them much. I usually use abstract brushes.


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2009)

Made sometings added to first post.
hur i'm bad.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 25, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> what the heck is a cd4? ):
> I cant finish that tut without knowing what it is
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a C4D and it's like a transparent background, look on Planet Renders for them, and there's nothing special about dropping a render on top of a background, anyone can do that, be a bit more creative, layer effects, brushes etc.


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Yes you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. I just didn't know where to find them thanks


----------



## Penguin (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't worry, you are great for a beginner.  It just is experience that gets you around  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But get to know filters and plugins, they are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are some nice places to get started at:

FilterForge - A nice plugin to use to create your own custom filters.  I haven't used it yet, but it looks VERY nice.

Tutorials are nice places to get to learn more of PhotoShop's features.

Planet PhotoShop - Nice tutorials that help you with designing really awesome graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are just starters, but Google is a great help with this.  Search up 'PhotoShop Tutorials' in Google, and you'll be amazed.  

Have fun


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Avoid the eraser or the lasso when cutting out images.
> Use da pen tool, it is much easier, and if you make a mistake, CTRL+ALT+Z.



Isn't it "CTRL+Z" ?


----------



## Jaems (Dec 6, 2009)

CTRL-Z is Undo and Redo, which only can go one step forward or backwards.

CTRL-ALT-Z in PhotoShop is "Step Forward" and "Step Backward," which allow you to undo or redo up to as much as you want depending on your system's memory (I think it's 10-20 by default, I could be wrong). It allows you to even go up to 200 History steps, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 7, 2009)

i'd suggest you wont go directly to wallpapering for that is the hardest skill to master. 

Go with signatures and avatars , i'd personally work this way (helped me a lot)

Avatar (watch other's avatars and see how they made them and make one of your own pretty much like that )
Signature ( Learn the basic ideas.)
Huge Project (Work on it A LOT and hard , I built 3 sites just for practice..)
Wallpaper 
Work with photography(camera ! Not video game photography , you can do that whenever you want)
Drawing and photoshopping it
Create Stuff From NOTHING. 

I actually coverd all of these except Photography.


----------

